# Problem mit derNutzung des Rams



## zuziz (13. November 2012)

Guten Tag

Heute habe ich mir 4GB Ram gekauft, um von 4 auf 8 aufzurüsten. Alles lief perfekt, bis ich sah, dass mein PC nur 2.4GB braucht anstatt die 8. Ich habe einige Bilder im Anhang von den Eigenschaften. Ich habe auf diesem PC eine Intel HD 2000 Grafik und ich weiss, dass diese Speicher beansprucht, jedoch glaube ich nicht, dass das 5.7 GB sind. Was soll ich tun?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Hm, was hast Du für ein OS?

Bei 32Bit wäre das nicht verwunderlich


----------



## zuziz (13. November 2012)

Otep schrieb:


> Hm, was hast Du für ein OS?
> 
> Bei 32Bit wäre das nicht verwunderlich



Windows 7 64Bit. Siehst du bei einem Bild.


----------



## Westcoast (13. November 2012)

wie sieht denn dein ganzes system aus ?


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

jo, habe es gerade gesehen... 

gib bei Ausführen mal msconfig ein..., dann gehst Du auf Start, Erweiterte Optionen, und dort hast du ein Feld max. Speicher...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gib da mal den Hacken rein 

Das hatte bei meinem NB geholfen...


----------



## zuziz (13. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wie sieht denn dein ganzes system aus ?


 
Das folgende ist nur mein Arbeits PC. Beim anderen geht alles. System:
I3-2120
Asus Barebone: ASUS - Barebone PC- ASUS V7-P8H77E
8 GB Kingston Ram, 4x2GB
320 GB Sata 3 7200rpm 
DVD Rom Laufwerk
Intel HD Graphics 2000

Windows 7 64Bit


----------



## Westcoast (13. November 2012)

befolge mal Oteps anweisungen, der ram sollte richtig eingerastet sein.


----------



## zuziz (13. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> befolge mal Oteps anweisungen, der ram sollte richtig eingerastet sein.


Ich kann ja dann den max Ram eingeben. Ich habe 8000 eingegeben und nun benutzt er schon 6.2 GB. Aber geht nicht mehr?


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

eventuell im bios noch schaun ob Memory Remapping aktiviert ist, das sollte aber sein da es ein neues Board ist...
ah ja und Neustart 

ja die Shared GraKa zwickt sich schon was ab...


----------



## zuziz (13. November 2012)

Danke!! Hat geholfen. Aber ich habe nun wie gesagt 6627 Mb frei. Geht nicht mehr mehr, wegen der Onboard Grafik?


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Jo, je nach dem was Du im Bios einstellst oder nicht zwickt die sich bis zu 2 GB meine ich...

Sollte aber keine Rolle Spielen, die 6,6 GB bekommst Du nicht voll


----------



## Westcoast (13. November 2012)

ich kenne es so das man bei maximaler speicher den haken herausnimmt und neustartet, dann ist nämlich keine begrenzung vorhanden.


----------



## Otep (13. November 2012)

Auch das wäre möglich... dann müsste man den Hacken raus nehmen


----------



## HMangels91 (15. Januar 2013)

hm wenn ich das häkchen bei mir rein mache und 8 gb eingebe übernehmen drücke und wieder draufschau wo ich das häkchen gemacht habe zeigt er auch nur 3900mb an. Bin mitlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende, bin schon seit 3 Wochen auf Fehler suche.
mein System:
 Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
Prozessor: AMD FX6300 Vishera
CPU-Kühler: Therma Macho HR-02
Arbeitsspeicher: Corsair Vengeance 1600 LP 8GiByte Kit
Grafikkarte: MSI HD Radeon 7750 OC V2
Gehäuse: Zalman Z11
Netzteil:Chieftech 400W( Mein altes, neues folgt demnächst)
SSD: SanDisk 120GB
Laufwerk: Samsung DVD Brenner

OS Win 8 Pro 64 Bit( Win7 hatte das selbe Problem)


----------



## zuziz (15. Januar 2013)

HMangels91 schrieb:


> hm wenn ich das häkchen bei mir rein mache und 8 gb eingebe übernehmen drücke und wieder draufschau wo ich das häkchen gemacht habe zeigt er auch nur 3900mb an. Bin mitlerweile mit meinem Latein am Ende, bin schon seit 3 Wochen auf Fehler suche.
> mein System:
> Mainboard: MSI 970A-G46
> Prozessor: AMD FX6300 Vishera
> ...



Wenn ich eingebe, dass er 8gb nutzen kann  und dann wieder schaue stehts auf 0. Jedoch kann ich nun fast 8 Benutzen, obwohl dann wieder zuerst 8 dann 0 steht. Aber ich kann trotzdem das meiste (6.4) von meinen 8 GB nutzen. Da ich aber nun eine HD 7770 zugelegt habe und die iGPU ausgeschaltet ist, sollte doch noch mehr gehen odet nicht?


----------

